# Wilson NY's Crossborder BBQ competition is on!



## comfrank (Jun 10, 2011)

Some people searching for our contest were getting old messages.  Just to confirm, the 2011 Crossborder Blues, Brews, and Que BBQ competition, sanctioned by KCBS and the second leg in the Empire State Championship, is scheduled for Father's Day Weekend, June 17-19, 2011, at the Woodcock Brothers Brewery, 638 Lake St., Wilson, NY, 14172.

We've got 20 KCBS teams for Saturday, but we're still looking for kids competitors for Sunday.

Even if you don't compete, come by and check us out.  $3 gets you in the door, then you can enjoy music all day with the blues competition, eat from our fabulous vendors, or help judge which microbrew is the people's choice!

Check out our website, crossborderBBQ.com, for further details.

--frank in Wilson, NY
Doghouse Willie Competition BBQ Team
BBQ Liaison, Crossborder Blues, Brews, and Que


----------

